# TJ headlamps



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Are TJ headlights positive or ground switched?

Thanks


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

brad11ny;1341916 said:


> Are TJ headlights positive or ground switched?
> 
> Thanks


Brad - 
Why are you asking?

All modern vehicles are negative ground but I suspect that you are asking about the headlights specifically because you have some kind of wiring fault or aux light hook up issue that you need to resolve. Additionally, as you may know, headlight switching can be either positive (hot wire) switched or negative switched.

To be clear, although the vehicle uses a negative ground, all Jeeps use a hot wire switched set up for headlights, 
Good luck!


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

bschurr;1342331 said:


> Brad -
> Why are you asking?
> 
> All modern vehicles are negative ground but I suspect that you are asking about the headlights specifically because you have some kind of wiring fault or aux light hook up issue that you need to resolve. Additionally, as you may know, headlight switching can be either positive (hot wire) switched or negative switched.
> ...


I am asking because I bought a used Fisher Sd, hooked it up and the plow works perfect accept for the headlights. The headlight harness was for an F150 so it had h13 sockets. I cut them off and put on the h4 to fit the jeep factory socket, and the headlights won't work plow side. Everything works truck side. When the wires are hooked up correctly I get power to the plow headlight but know ground. Seems light there is a crossed wire or something and I can't figure it out.

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

brad11ny;1342419 said:


> I am asking because I bought a used Fisher Sd, hooked it up and the plow works perfect accept for the headlights. The headlight harness was for an F150 so it had h13 sockets. I cut them off and put on the h4 to fit the jeep factory socket, and the headlights won't work plow side. Everything works truck side. When the wires are hooked up correctly I get power to the plow headlight but know ground. Seems light there is a crossed wire or something and I can't figure it out.
> 
> Any help would be awesome!


See if you can get the wiring schematic from the original F150 set up and confirm that you have hooked up the sockets for your Jeep correctly. Assuming the answer is yes, I would double check the wiring to your headlight relay. You may be using the 87a pole instead of the 87 pole to the load...


----------

